# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  implementer une association entre deux classes uml en java

## tabbabi

salut tous le monde 
comment je peut implementer une association entre deux classes UML en java 
????
merci d'avance

----------


## tchize_

quel type d'association?

----------


## tabbabi

composition!!

----------


## noOneIsInnocent

Bonjour

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d31...oriente-objet/

----------


## tchize_

```

```



```

```

----------


## tabbabi

merci bcp  ::): 
en cas o j'ai une simple association,alors comment faire ?

----------


## tchize_

pareil, sauf que Page aura peut etre pas de "Livre" si une page peut apparaitre dans plusieurs livres  ::):

----------


## noOneIsInnocent

et puis il faut aussi tenir compte de la cardinalit
Tu n'as pas forcement une collection d'objet mais une seule instance

----------


## tabbabi

merci bcp  ::):

----------

